
Show HN: Commute to work in this retro browser-based game - rogerdickey
http://www.traffic.city/
======
rogerdickey
OP here - Miss traffic?? I do! Check out Traffic City to relive your frenetic
commuting experience.

This is a gameplay test. If it gets sufficient usage I might build a higher
fidelity version.

Let me know what you think :D

 _Features_

\- Drive through a retro “3D” cityscape

\- Weave through traffic with keyboard controls

\- Get points when you pass sedans, SUVs, and semis

\- Save your top score

 _Tech_

\- HTML5 Canvas parallax 3D rendering engine

\- Pre-rendering with OffscreenCanvas and module Worker threads

\- Procedural traffic and map generation

\- 2-quadrant draw order sorting

\- MongoDB, Node, Express, Vanilla JS

NOTE - Only works on desktop & requires Chrome 80+ or similar

Code is not open sourced but I’m happy to do so given enough interest.

------
summitsummit
little slow but i like it!

